# Dracheledererset für Jäger?



## Skuderian (8. Juni 2008)

Dere!

Zahlt es sich eurer Meinung nach wirklich aus die Mats für das Drachenledererset zu farmen? Mir scheint das in der Heroicinis mit weniger Aufwand besseres zu bekommen ist. Was meint ihr dazu?


----------



## Pomela (9. Juni 2008)

Ich meine, wenn du schon Lederverarbeitung erlernt hast, dann baue dir auch das Set.


----------



## Mindista (9. Juni 2008)

Skuderian schrieb:


> ... in der Heroicinis mit weniger Aufwand besseres zu bekommen ist. Was meint ihr dazu?



der kleine aber feine unterschied ist:

bei einem bist du auf dropglück angewiesen und es kann dir passieren das du verdammt oft in die entsprechenden inis rein darfst und es kann dir sogar passieren das du ein teil nie siehst (geht meinem schurken ähnlich mit dem stundengöas des entwirreres -.-)

beim anderen set langt farmen weil man alle mats auch im ah erwerben kann.


----------



## grünhaupt (9. Juni 2008)

hallo,

Die Teile sind sicher sehr gut, nicht optimal auf Jäger abgestimmt. Der Matsaufwand ist auch nicht ohne, brauchst ja 3 Urnether für das Set. Ich nehm mal an, du redest vom Elfenbein-Set.  Möglicherweise hast du mit pvp schneller Items zusammen als mit den drei Teilen. 

Nur für das Set Lederer zu machen, finde ich nicht sinnvoll. ......Nachträglich gesehen. Zumal alles bop ist.

Naja, hast du Lederer auf 375 kannst du stolz sein und ein paar nette anderen Sachen herstellen. Auch wie in jedem anderen Beruf, sind alle schwierig zu skillen.

mfg Grüni aka Potosi


----------



## Vortilion (10. Juni 2008)

Skuderian schrieb:


> Dere!
> 
> Zahlt es sich eurer Meinung nach wirklich aus die Mats für das Drachenledererset zu farmen? Mir scheint das in der Heroicinis mit weniger Aufwand besseres zu bekommen ist. Was meint ihr dazu?



Naajaaa... du musst die heroic Inis ja auch erfolgreich bestreiten (und Drop-Glück haben)! Und niemandem der einem was wegwürfelt, und so... 

Ich bin zugegeben recht farm-faul aber 1 Teil hab ich, 2. fast, war eigentlich nich so schlimm. Als Jäger farmt sichs halt recht leicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



BGs sind so ne Sache - je nachdem ob man oft gewinnt oder oft verliert ist der Gewinn an Ehre ja recht unterschiedlich.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (11. Juni 2008)

grünhaupt schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> Die Teile sind sicher sehr gut, nicht optimal auf Jäger abgestimmt. Der Matsaufwand ist auch nicht ohne, brauchst ja 3 Urnether für das Set. Ich nehm mal an, du redest vom Elfenbein-Set.  Möglicherweise hast du mit pvp schneller Items zusammen als mit den drei Teilen.
> 
> ...



auf dem s1 crap ist kein hit drauf. soweit dazu


----------



## FairplayZ (21. Juni 2008)

Also ich hab zwar Lederer gehabt aber mir nicht das Set gemacht.
Hab durch PvP das Gladi Set wo zumindest für meine Skillung die Werte besser waren daher keine Frage
aber für nicht PvP´ler zugreiffen.
Wobei ich finde das die Gladi Sachen sogar bessere Werte haben wie T4^^


----------



## Messino (19. Juli 2008)

kann mal einer die ganze set posten was man ich selber bauen kann oder gibt es nur das eine set?


----------



## krachwummschami (21. Juli 2008)

grünhaupt schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> Die Teile sind sicher sehr gut, nicht optimal auf Jäger abgestimmt.......       Auch wie in jedem anderen Beruf, sind alle schwierig zu skillen.
> 
> mfg Grüni aka Potosi




die dinger sind geil fürn hunter, vorallem die brust. ich skille seit 3 stunden und bin auf 250..


----------



## Kwatamehn (23. Juli 2008)

krachwummschami schrieb:


> die dinger sind geil fürn hunter, vorallem die brust. ich skille seit 3 stunden und bin auf 250..




Dann viel Spass noch beim Knotenhautleder/Grollhufleder und Ur-Zeugs farmen....das zieht sich auf den letzten "Metern" noch enorm.


----------

